# Little Big Planet 3



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Two days ago, it was released in the United States. Today, I bought it and started playing it. Use this thread to share your levels you have made, or if you need help getting some story prizes.

As you see, I came from an LBP fansite. I am looking for some LBP friends on this site too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 20, 2014)

is the game still incredibly floaty with physics?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> is the game still incredibly floaty with physics?



What do you mean by floaty?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 21, 2014)

you

haven't played many platformers, have you?


I'm really not sure how to explain it, but I guess simplest terms would be a lack of weight/gravity


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> you
> 
> haven't played many platformers, have you?
> 
> ...


It's still floaty.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The game's fun, better than LB2 when it comes to creativeness.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's still floaty.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> The game's fun, better than LB2 when it comes to creativeness.



Would you like to play with me on LBP3 sometime?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2014)

I wanted it but I've held off due to the lack of funds and the not-MM folks. Nothing against the devs, but I like to see how the final product comes out when a different dev takes over.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

I finally got all these Popit Puzzles finished. There are 14 of them. Gosh, they were so annoying.

Popit puzzles are basically create tutorials where you learn how to make levels. I have been a pro at creating for a while, but my levels compared to professional levels look very mediocre.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2014)

Does anybody else have LBP3? I can help on the co-op zones.

By the way, thanks to my PS Move kit, I didn't really need help on the co-op zones. But I can help those who have only one controller.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 29, 2014)

I will be able to buy this game soon as I finish LB2 with the family. Lol. I just bought that kart game too for the PS3. xD


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

I love the game I need to buy it

I hate how they downgraded it for ps3 users ugh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

I think Oddsock (the dog-like sack creature) is cuter than Sackboy. Sorry Sackboy, but Oddsock is my favorite LBP3 character.


----------



## iWander (Dec 4, 2014)

I got LBP 3 for my birthday!
It's fun.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 5, 2014)

iWander said:


> I got LBP 3 for my birthday!
> It's fun.



That's good. If you like, you can help me get the x4 prizes in Manglewood. I have two controllers, so there's no need for a fourth person.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

I am now creating in LBP3, but I'm I am not good at creating platformers alone. I need to look for some high-class creators in the Little Big Planet community. I know two experts who are good at platformers, but they don't talk to me.

I will post here when I get my first level complete.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Already finished the story line. Was pretty decent, but short. My biggest beef with the game right now is a lot of glitches and floaty-ness, but I'm hoping patches later on will fix that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Already finished the story line. Was pretty decent, but short. My biggest beef with the game right now is a lot of glitches and floaty-ness, but I'm hoping patches later on will fix that.



I'm not even finished yet. And do you have a PS3 or PS4? If you have a PS3, would you like to help on the x4 level in Manglewood?


----------



## toxapex (Dec 10, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Already finished the story line. Was pretty decent, but short. My biggest beef with the game right now is a lot of glitches and floaty-ness, but I'm hoping patches later on will fix that.



I don't have LBP3, but judging from the fact that the physics have been the same throughout the series, I'd say there won't be a patch to change jumping mechanics.


----------

